Ask HN: What is the best technology privacy guide? - p33p
======
m0ck
[https://www.privacytools.io/](https://www.privacytools.io/) is worth reading

------
joefarish
[https://spreadprivacy.com/](https://spreadprivacy.com/) from DuckDuckGo is
quite good

